# Here is another one



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Try sending the poster the link for rescues in that area:

General Golden Retriever Rescue Forum - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is asking for money...doubt she will go for the rescues, but you could try.


----------

